# Ping Probleme



## fox666hound (5. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen, wohne jetzt seit fast knapp 2 Jahren in meiner neuen Bude mit einer 16.000 Vodafone DSL Leitung. Von Anfang an war mein Ping recht hoch, meistens über 100, was mich irgendwie nie gestört hat, Spiele meisten BF oder PUBG oder auch mal Conan Exiles online usw. Wie gesagt in meinen Augen hat die Performance nie geschadet, nur leider ist es so das es in manchen Spielen Pingbeschränkungen gibt und ich garnicht erst auf die Server komme.
Hab haufenweise Youtube Videos geschaut wie man den Ping verbessern kann, Einstellungen geändert im Windows rumgemacht usw. usf.
Habe sogar die EasyBox von Vodafone gegen eine Fritzbox probeweise getauscht, aber leider ändert sich granix bei mir, der Ping pendelt immer so zw 80 und 150.

Habe jetzt Vodafone gekündigt und überlege zur Telekom zu wechseln, weil da die Performance der Internetleitung für Telekom Kunden angeblich besser ist, davon erwarte ich auch einen besseren Ping.
Da ich mich null auskenne in diesem Bereich wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen was ich machen soll?
Max 50.000 VDSL ist bei mir möglich, Kabel nicht möglich.
Auch eine Hybridverbindung habe ich mir überlegt, mir ist bewusst das Hybrid eine schlechtere Performance bietet als eine reine DSL Leitung, aber da meine sowieso schlecht ist kanns ja nur besser werden 



Vllt habt ihr paar Tipp zu meinem Anliegen
Im Anhang seht ihr einen Ping Test zu dieser Website


Grüße Fox


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

Du selbst kannst da nichts machen, dein Routenverfolgen zeigt eindeutig das bestimmte Knotenpunkte lange brauchen bis du durch bist.


----------



## fox666hound (5. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Du selbst kannst da nichts machen, dein Routenverfolgen zeigt eindeutig das bestimmte Knotenpunkte lange brauchen bis du durch bist.



heißt das ich umziehen muss? oder Anbieter wechseln?


----------



## IICARUS (5. April 2018)

Zumindest mal bei Vodafone reklamieren.

Ob es bei einem anderem Anbieter auch so ist, ist halt die Frage, denn Vodafone nutzt auch die Leitung der Telekom.
Wenn du nichts sagst macht Vodafone von sich aus nichts, außer es sind mehrere Haushalte betroffen wo sich jeder zweite schon beschwert hat.

Habe eine 100.000 Leitung und nach der Umstellung hatte ich irgendwann ein hohen Ping und bekam zu Stoßzeiten kein gute Internet Verbindung. Games liefen Online noch, aber Filme per Streaming Dienste zu schauen war grauenhaft. Zum Teil wurde die Verbindung statt mit 1080P nur in SD ausgegeben. Habe auch mehrfach Reklamiert, nach etwa 3 Wochen wurde es behoben. Zumindest war es dann wieder gut. Scheint aber auch die ganze Umgebung davon betroffen gewesen zu sein.


----------



## fox666hound (5. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Zumindest mal bei Vodafone reklamieren.
> 
> Ob es bei einem anderem Anbieter auch so ist, ist halt die Frage, denn Vodafone nutzt auch die Leitung der Telekom.
> Wenn du nichts sagst macht Vodafone von sich aus nichts, außer es sind mehrere Haushalte betroffen wo sich jeder zweite schon beschwert hat.
> ...



Hab jetzt Vodafone gekündigt, aber vllt hilft Fragen.
Das krasse ist, habe nie Probleme mit Streaming außer Twitch. Youtube Netflix und co. hatte ich absolut keine Probleme, es ist einfach der verdammte Ping bei mir


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

Wie bereits geschrieben nutzt Vodafone die Leitung von der Telekom, zumindest bei (V)DSL.
Wenn der Fehler nicht Vodafone seitig liegt kannst auch bei der Telekom Pech haben.

Im allgemeinem kannst du bei jedem Anbieter irgendwelche Probleme haben, hier sollte immer zuvor der Support kontaktiert werden.
Vodafone hat doch eine Vertragszeit, du kannst ja nur zum Ablauf der Vertragszeit kündigen. Natürlich kannst du auch auf Sonderrecht kündigen, hierfür müssen aber besondere Umstände vorhanden sein und ohne den Rechtsweg eingehen zu müssen kommt man nicht so einfach raus.

Daher warte bevor du irgendwo noch ein Vertrag abschließt auf die Kündigungsbestätigung.


----------



## fox666hound (6. April 2018)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben nutzt Vodafone die Leitung von der Telekom, zumindest bei (V)DSL.
> Wenn der Fehler nicht Vodafone seitig liegt kannst auch bei der Telekom Pech haben.
> 
> Im allgemeinem kannst du bei jedem Anbieter irgendwelche Probleme haben, hier sollte immer zuvor der Support kontaktiert werden.
> ...



habe gestern gekündigt, innerhalb der 3 monatigen Frist. Habe also Zeit mich etwas schlau zu machen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. April 2018)

Aus deinem Tracert kann man entnehmen das die Adresse 188.111.222.110 hauptverantwortlich für deine Latenz ist und die gehört zu einem Backbone von Vodafone, also entweder könnte Vodafone das Routing ändern oder ein anderer Anbieter könnte da schon für Entspannung sorgen.

Warum ist Kabel eigentlich keine Option?
Gibt es keinen Hausübergabepunkt des Kabelnetzes an dem Haus? Sollte es den HÜP geben, übernimmt Kabeldeutschland/Vodafone mit dem Einverständnis des Eigentümers kostenfrei die restliche Kabelinstallation in und am Haus. Nur so eine Idee. Das Kabelnetz ist zumeist wesentlich besser als die angemieteten Telefonleitungen von Vodafone.

Zur höheren Bandbreite, solange du am Kupferkabel hängst tendieren höhere Bandbreiten eher in höherer Latenz, wegen der notwendigen Fehlerkorrektur, sogenanntem Interleaving, umso höher die Bandbreite umso schlechter ist zumeist auch der Ping vorallem wenn der nächste Verteiler weiter weg oder die Schirmung recht schlecht ist, ich denke bei dir ist beides der Fall.


Und kleine Korrektur, VDSL gibts bei Vodafone nur über das Netz von Kabeldeutschland und werden nicht angemietet, soweit ich weiß, die angemieteten Anschlüsse der Telekom dürften überwiegend ADSL Leitungen sein.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Und kleine Korrektur, VDSL gibts bei Vodafone nur über das Netz von Kabeldeutschland und werden nicht angemietet, soweit ich weiß, die angemieteten Anschlüsse der Telekom dürften überwiegend ADSL Leitungen sein.


Bei uns habe ich VDSL100 und dieses läuft über die Telekom.
Da bin ich mir 100% sicher da ich in der Vergangenheit von Vodafone seitig um eine Störung zu beseitigen jemand von der Telekom schon da hatte.
Vodafone muss da ständig dann ein Termin mit der Telekom vereinbaren, was meist 14 Tage dauert.
Zudem hat Vodafone bei uns kein Kabeldeutschland, da bei uns der Netzanbieter Netcologne diesen Bereich abdeckt.

Bei uns ist von Netcologne auch bereits ein Internet-Anschluss(Glasfasertechnik) über TV-Dose vorverlegt.
Unser Kabelfernsehen kommt auch von der Netcologne. Habe auch von denne unser HD-ABO mit am laufen.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. April 2018)

Oh ok, scheint ja sehr verschachtelt bei dir zu sein.
Den VDSL Anschluss hast du schon länger oder?
Vodafone ist sehr bestrebt alle Nutzer die an angemieteten Leitungen hängen in ihr Kabelnetz zu bringen, hab ich den Eindruck.

Glaub die bieten nichtmal mehr 100er DSL ausserhalb ihres Kabelnetzes an, glaub nur noch 16er. 
Na auch nicht so wichtig, da sieht eh kein Mensch mehr durch, hauptsache es läuft und wehe es läuft mal nicht. 


Edit: 
Grade nochmal nachgeschaut, die haben wirklich wieder die "alten" DSL Angebote im Programm vor einer Weile war noch bei 16 Mbit Schluß an der Telefonbuchse, obwohl es vorher bereits 50 oder 100 Mbit gab. Wie gesagt, sieht eh keiner durch, ich hatte ja genau das Problem, Vodafone Kunde, wollte mehr Geschwindigkeit, ging aber nicht weil zu der Zeit nur 16 Mbit am Telefon im Programm war und nur über das Kabelnetz höhere Angebote.


----------



## fox666hound (6. April 2018)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Aus deinem Tracert kann man entnehmen das die Adresse 188.111.222.110 hauptverantwortlich für deine Latenz ist und die gehört zu einem Backbone von Vodafone, also entweder könnte Vodafone das Routing ändern oder ein anderer Anbieter könnte da schon für Entspannung sorgen.
> 
> Warum ist Kabel eigentlich keine Option?
> Gibt es keinen Hausübergabepunkt des Kabelnetzes an dem Haus? Sollte es den HÜP geben, übernimmt Kabeldeutschland/Vodafone mit dem Einverständnis des Eigentümers kostenfrei die restliche Kabelinstallation in und am Haus. Nur so eine Idee. Das Kabelnetz ist zumeist wesentlich besser als die angemieteten Telefonleitungen von Vodafone.
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, du hast viele Sachen angesprochen von denen ich null Ahnung hatte .
Kabel ist Stand jetzt meiner Sachkenntnis nicht möglich, aber da frage ich beim Vermieter mal nach.
Vodafone rufe ich morgen gleich mal an. Habe zwar eine DSL16 Leitung aber im Routermenü wird VDSL25 angezeigt.
VDSL50 geht nur über Glasfaser? Glaube kaum das ich sowas im Haus habe, eher Kumperleitung. Aber alle Anbieter zeigen mir eine Verfügbarkeit von VDSL50 in meiner Wohnung an.


----------



## Jeretxxo (6. April 2018)

Glasfaser muss auch nicht im Haus sein für VDSL, nur bis am Haus oder Bordstein, je nachdem, nur die letzten Meter kommmts dann per Kupferkabel.


----------



## IICARUS (6. April 2018)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Den VDSL Anschluss hast du schon länger oder?
> Vodafone ist sehr bestrebt alle Nutzer die an angemieteten Leitungen hängen in ihr Kabelnetz zu bringen, hab ich den Eindruck.


2 Jahre hatte ich VDSL 50.000 und vor ca. 1/2 Jahr bin ich auf VDSL 100.000 gewechselt.
Das stimmt. aber Netcologne hat bei uns das Kabelnetz in der Hand, Kabeldeutschland könnte ich an meiner Adresse nicht Buchen.

Netcologne hat auch weiträumig viel Glasfaser verlegt.
Die Angebote sind dort auch nicht schlecht. Bin aber seit 2003 bei Vodafone(Arcor) und bisher war immer alles gut.
Probleme wurden auch behoben, auch wenn ich mich da schon öfters geärgert habe.


----------



## fox666hound (6. April 2018)

Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Glasfaser muss auch nicht im Haus sein für VDSL, nur bis am Haus oder Bordstein, je nachdem, nur die letzten Meter kommmts dann per Kupferkabel.



Laut Telekom ist 50VDSL möglich.

Es kommt ein Techniker die Tage. Vodafone möchte/kann das Routing nicht ändern . Kabel laut Vermieter zu 100% nicht vorhanden.


----------

